# Dixie Jon Boat Anglers meeting date added



## bsanders (Nov 27, 2012)

DJBA is going to be an exclusive club for the 2013 season. Fees will be $35 membership fee and $50 per boat fee. If you are serious and want to fish with us contact me by pm or phone. Lakes fished will be within 1 hour from Athens, GA. Brandon, 706-255-6071. All teams must be entered by January 19th.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 28, 2012)

Jack and I are in, but why the sudden ergency to change things up from last yr?  Are you having a club meeting or do you have the schedule and such all worked out?


----------



## bsanders (Nov 28, 2012)

no urgency. just think it will be good for the club to have the regulars. Yes we will have a club meeting in mid to late january. we will fish the same lakes except for black shoals and possibly the addition of sandy creek.......maybe. we will vote on sandy creek, and vote on the schedule. We will have the first tourney the last saturday in february.


----------



## arcadedawg (Dec 2, 2012)

*Black Shoals*

Whats the problem with Black Shoals? Count us in.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 2, 2012)

too far and too expensive to get in. 20 bucks a boat is ridiculous! i like the lake but come on. Y'all got a spot. is "us" scott and randy or ruark?


----------



## arcadedawg (Dec 6, 2012)

*Club*

Scott and Randy. Yes, Black Shoals fees are screwed up right now. I hope they change it. Not too far though.


----------



## brownitisdown (Dec 13, 2012)

can u use a fiberglass boat or does it have to be metal


----------



## bsanders (Dec 13, 2012)

doesn't matter, as long as it meets lake rules.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 17, 2012)

Meeting will be January 19th at 12pm at Logan's steakhouse in Athens.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 17, 2012)

That will be the deadline for teams to enter for the season. We have 16 committed as of right now.


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 31, 2012)

What days do you fish? I.E. 1st / 3rd Sat's, 2nd / 4th Sun.  Once a month etc.?


----------



## bsanders (Dec 31, 2012)

Once we start it will be every other Saturday.


----------



## wwright713 (Jan 9, 2013)

*closed membership*

Just advice but, making club exclusive only cuts out on your payout for championship. It is nice to have regulars but why not increase your top 5 payout?


----------



## bsanders (Jan 10, 2013)

I think i speak for the whole crew, we aint about money. yes, its great, but we don't fish just for money. And 17 boats means 34 folks times 35 bucks for membership is $1190.


----------



## wwright713 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds like a winner to me. Maybe I'll see y'all on the lake one day. Good fishing to you and the club.


----------

